# OFII convocation



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello. We received our convocation. Yay!
Wondering if we have to actually print it off or will the email do? 

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You probably don't actually "need" to print the convocation off - although it could be handy to just show the person at the reception of the OFII office on the appointed day and time if you're unsure of your French conversational skills.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks Bev. My French is pretty good.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Just a quick update. We did need the letter in Montpellier for the xrays. The radiology department had us email it to them and they printed it off.

All went well.
Cheers


----------

